# A Class Hymer 2007 Brochure



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Just received the above from Germany. Well!!!!!!!!!!!!

First of all they have discontinued the B584 which must be one of the most popular models. Although the 2005/2006 model was a backward step.

Everything in the 2007 range seems to have been designed by art students. One gets the feeling the new Hymers are not there to be used - only to be looked at.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

2007 Hymer brochures are downloadable here:
http://www.hymer.com/eu/1123_downloads.html

I must confess it confirms what I have suspected for a couple of years. Since Hymer invented and patented reverse-Tardis technology, there seems no holding them back. Now you, too, can, in every Hymer vehicle now produced, have all that mass and volume and still struggle to spend a comfortable evening in the lounge with your feet up and a bottle of wine.

Don't know how they manage it, frankly. Vorsprung durch teknik, I guess.

Dave


----------

